

The Initiative to Create a Unified Browser Remote Debugging Tool - Systemic33
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!forum/remotedebug

======
Systemic33
I was just attending a talk with the man behind it, and he's in dialog with
the Chrome team, Firefox team, IE team, and VS team, to mention some. He also
demonstrated live debugging in Chrome dev tools on a Firefox page. Changing
the dom, changed the page in Firefox.

